# Soon to be new Mom with lots of Questions!



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am new here. Although I have owned MANY pets throughout my life (I currently have 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles, 6 leopard geckos, and a love bird  ) I have never had a dog.

My first encounter with a maltese was at a petstore I was working at. It was love at first site, and ever since that day over 5 years ago I have been waiting for a time in my life when I could get a puppy!

It seems as though that time has finally come. My partner and I have moved into an apartment that allows dogs and I am beginning to do some serious research about training etc for when I get my little guy in January.

I have found a breeder in Winnipeg, MB who sells CKC registered pups. My partner and I live in Ottawa ON, while I work 1-2 weeks in Winnipeg, and then go back to Ottawa for the remaining 2-3 weeks of the month. My plan is to have the puppy shipped to Ottawa (because I am currently living and working full time in Winnipeg, and then will be moving back into our place in Ottawa in January) and then spent a good 2-3 weeks at home with him and begin training etc. 

My partner and I have decided that we are going to use a crate and puppy pads (I have heard that maltese can be tricky when it comes to potty training and though that this method might be better for our lifestyle).

My question is this, because I travel for work, do you think it would be alright to bring the little guy with me after the initial settling in period of 3 weeks or so, or do you think that is royally going to mess him up.

My partner is in the military and we do move around lots, and I want the puppy to get used to traveling (I travel with my bird all the time- and have often had to ship my geckos/tarantulas/turtles from one place to another). Is it best to do this while he is young? Or is going back and forth going to traumatize him? 

Of course I could leave him with my partner in Ottawa, but I would rather bring him with me (he is allowed to come with me to work in Winnipeg!) so that I can continue to train him and spend time with him (since he is "my" dog). Bringing him to Winnipeg with me would also give him time to be socialized with other small dogs as my mother-in-law has a small size dog, and so do my parents.

Thoughts? Suggestions?! 

I am so excited to finally be getting a puppy, but I am also starting to get nervous about all the responsibility!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally, as long as you set up everything and have all your supplies ready, I think traveling with him would be excellent! I don't think it would mess him up at all, might mess you up a bit while he's a baby  you will have to get a travel routine worked out. If it were me I'd totally take him with, I think it could be great fun and great for creating a well rounded dog. I would just be a bit more careful with exposure before all puppy shots are in-and maybe talk with you vet about that.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am by no means an expert, but sounds like you have your hands full without adding a puppy! I'm hoping some of the "experts" on SM will give you some advice! I've learned alot on here and continue to learn something about every day!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new here. Although I have owned MANY pets throughout my life (I currently have 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles, 6 leopard geckos, and a love bird  ) I have never had a dog.
> 
> My first encounter with a maltese was at a petstore I was working at. It was love at first site, and ever since that day over 5 years ago I have been waiting for a time in my life when I could get a puppy!
> ...


I'm no expert, but personally I don't see anything wrong with moving around with your little fluff, as long as he's with you he will be "home"  (it's just my opinion though). With Cici since she was 10 weeks old I would take her a lot of places with me, like if I needed to go to the store I would carry her with me, always making sure not to let her touch anything. She got so used to being in the car and going places that she does really good in car rides. My sister's Yorkie bearly put him in the car when he was young, and I don't know if it makes a difference maybe its due to something else, but he can't last more than 15 minutes in a moving car now. 
Cici is in no way traumatized either from moving around, she's a super happy and hyper pup. When she was younger she would stay 2 days with my partner, and the rest of the week with me. She loves us both and she loves both homes. As soon as we pull up to the driveway at either place, she gets so excited and she just runs right in and knows where all her stuff is.

Can't wait to see pictures of your fluff! They bring soo much joy:wub:


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I was just unsure if all that traveling would add stress to a puppy, or create any temperament problems.

My animals are my life. I go out of my way to make them happy, and to make sure I can give them the best. For example for two years I couldnt bring my turtles with me where I was living (in Fredericton, New Brunswick- so I somehow convinced two of my friends that it would be a great idea for them to babysit my turtles until I would be back in Winnipeg and could take them and move with them to Ottawa! 

My lovebird has been on a plane several times, and has come with me halfway across Canada in the car (as have all the spiders and geckos!). 

I love traveling with my bird- it makes my little family feel complete. I cant wait to add a puppy to the mix!

I am sure that I will have more questions as I continue to plan 

The breeder I am getting him from doesnt allow the puppies to go to their new homes until they are 12 weeks of age. I figure then that by the time I am ready to make my first trip with him back to Winnipeg to work again almost or all of his shots should be done- and hopefully (although after reading other peoples horror stories I am not holding my breath) we will have potty training well underway.

Do you think that an approximately 15 week old puppy would be able to hold his bladder for the 5 hours it would take for me to get from the Ottawa airport into Winnipeg? I would prefer to bring him on the plane with me (under the seat like I travel with my bird)- but am concerned that he may wet in the bag. Traveling in the baggage is also another option I suppose, but that just seems like it could be potentially more stressful for him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new fluff!!!

I would absolutely NOT travel with my fluff in baggage - there are too many things that can go wrong. Airlines will tell you it's safe but with a young puppy as tiny as a Maltese, it's just too risky.

I also think that at that age, 5 hours is a long time to "hold it," especially under the stress of travel. I understand you want him with you and you want him to get use to airline travel, but is there a way you can stick with car travel for him until he's older?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think 5 hrs. is too long to expect a 15 wk. old puppy to hold especially in a stressful situation like flying. It isn't ideal but for that one particular situation I would suggest a baby diaper. Normally I would use a pad in the handicapped toilet, but I would not want my puppy on that floor unless it had ALL shots. I don't think the puppy will or should have had all shots at 12-15 wks. 
*I would NEVER put an animal in cargo*----unless it was *HUGE* and flying from an overseas destination to a new home country. Small dogs should always be flown in the cabin.
There is a sticky on traveling w/animals which I suggest you read here.
Flying w/pets is not that difficult if you prepare for it. I would always take my pet unless circumstances made it impossible---they are at home where you are!
Edit: w/the diaper, cut out a hole for the tail and make sure to potty your pet immediately before departing and on landing!


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Congratulations on your new fluff!!!
> 
> I would absolutely NOT travel with my fluff in baggage - there are too many things that can go wrong. Airlines will tell you it's safe but with a young puppy as tiny as a Maltese, it's just too risky.
> 
> I also think that at that age, 5 hours is a long time to "hold it," especially under the stress of travel. I understand you want him with you and you want him to get use to airline travel, but is there a way you can stick with car travel for him until he's older?


Unfortunately car travel to and from my job is out of the question since the time it takes to drive from Ottawa to Winnipeg is 26 hours! 

I guess my options then are a puppy diaper, or to leave him at home with my partner until he is a bit older.

I know it will depend on the individual, but what age do you think it would be reasonable to expect him to hold it for approximately 5 hours?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As a general rule I believe it is an hour for each month old, but my Kitzel could hold it forever---but his sister could not! I do think your baby would be happier w/you. You could always change the diaper part-way if it got wet. I travel w/wash cloth, etc. anyway.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions  I have seen puppy diapers online. I remember the first time our family dog went into heat we used a human diaper with a hole for the tail- she looked so unimpressed! 

I have a small air-line approved travel bag that I use with my bird that I am sure he will fit in while he is young.

Another question- my partner and I want to place the pee pad in our bathroom beside the toilet so that when we say "go potty" he will be going potty in the bathroom. We also thought that since he will be going to different peoples houses, and not everyone will be ok with having a pee pad in the middle of their living room, a bathroom would be a more acceptable place. As well, the toilet would act as a good indicator that this is an acceptable place to go to the washroom, and since everyone has a toilet in their home, it would be constant no matter where we are.
Does this seem like a reasonable idea?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, as long as they know where the pad is---in each home they will have to be instructed! 
Yea you!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM! Congrats on getting a new puppy. Maltese are a wonderful breed! I'm glad you will be traveling with your new puppy in the cabin of the plane instead of him in cargo. So the puppy being shipped to you initially, correct? Since it sounds like the puppy's breeder is in the city/town you work in, can you schedule the pick up of your puppy when your working and then fly with the puppy back to your partners house for the three weeks? This way the puppy won't be shipped in cargo. As for traveling often with your puppy, as long as you have him with you in the plane (in cabin not cargo) and you are consistent with training where ever you are, I think your puppy will be okay. He will sure be adjusted to traveling!  However, you will need to be patient and consistent with all the training and especially the potty training. The traveling and such may make your puppy take a little longer to grasp the whole potty training but as long as you are patient and consistent it should work out. Can't wait to see pictures of the new little guy!!


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Welcome to SM! Congrats on getting a new puppy. Maltese are a wonderful breed! I'm glad you will be traveling with your new puppy in the cabin of the plane instead of him in cargo. So the puppy being shipped to you initially, correct? Since it sounds like the puppy's breeder is in the city/town you work in, can you schedule the pick up of your puppy when your working and then fly with the puppy back to your partners house for the three weeks? This way the puppy won't be shipped in cargo. As for traveling often with your puppy, as long as you have him with you in the plane (in cabin not cargo) and you are consistent with training where ever you are, I think your puppy will be okay. He will sure be adjusted to traveling!  However, you will need to be patient and consistent with all the training and especially the potty training. The traveling and such may make your puppy take a little longer to grasp the whole potty training but as long as you are patient and consistent it should work out. Can't wait to see pictures of the new little guy!!


What will most likely happen is that in January (once my partner returns from his deployment) we will drive my car (currently in Winnipeg) back to our home in Ottawa. My bird will be coming with us in the car, the rest of my animals will be shipped cargo (because I cannot bring them through the United States). 

Bringing the puppy with us in the car IS an option, I just thought it might be less stressful on everyone if he was shipped instead of having to spend 2 days in the car. Stopping sometimes for potty breaks is ok, but there is no way we can do what would normally take 26 hours if we are stopping every 10-15 minutes, or even every hour- we would never get there! Also, staying in a hotel room with a new puppy who will most likely cry all night and have accidents is also something to think about.

Overall, I was considering shipping to be the lesser of the two evils since breeders ship all the time, and it would only be about 5 hours of stress compared to over two days of it. 

Another factor for me to consider would be the time of year (I will be getting him in January)- if it is too cold the airlines refuse to ship, and then driving would be our only option.

No wonder why I cant sleep at night! So many things to think about!

PS- you can bet your booty that I will be posting pictures once I get him! Right now I am waiting to hear back from the breeder as to if the mom is pregnant!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> What will most likely happen is that in January (once my partner returns from his deployment) we will drive my car (currently in Winnipeg) back to our home in Ottawa. My bird will be coming with us in the car, the rest of my animals will be shipped cargo (because I cannot bring them through the United States).
> 
> Bringing the puppy with us in the car IS an option, I just thought it might be less stressful on everyone if he was shipped instead of having to spend 2 days in the car. Stopping sometimes for potty breaks is ok, but there is no way we can do what would normally take 26 hours if we are stopping every 10-15 minutes, or even every hour- we would never get there! Also, staying in a hotel room with a new puppy who will most likely cry all night and have accidents is also something to think about.
> 
> ...


I understand your concerns and stress for that matter. However, I honestly think 5 hours in cargo is way more of a risk to a little puppy then a lot of people probably think. In my opinion, I would rather it take the extra hours to get home just to know that my new puppy is safe and with me rather than in a cargo some where, where temperature isn't really controlled and anything can happen. Can you coordinate your work schedule to the pick up time of your puppy and fly back to Ottawa and leave the puppy with a family member or trusted friend and then do the drive with your partner? Or maybe put the crate the in the car with a pee pad for the puppy to use and then you won't have to stop as often, you could just stretch his legs when you guys stop for food/bath. Just a thought.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Lindsay---*never, never, never* ship a small dog in cargo. Anything can happen, believe me! Breeders normally employ a courier to convey dog from point A to point B---a stewardess is the usual choice, and inside the cabin. Please, please, reconsider cargo for a small pup. Otherwise I would wait until you are reassigned & in your new home. To me it is that serious!


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

If the cargo really poses that much of an issue then I will definently just take him with us in the car. I know that I would NEVER send my bird cargo.

I have already done reseach about crossing the Canadian/American boarder with a puppy, and it seems much less complicated than crossing with my bird. Plus not shipping him will save me some money


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would take him in the car also, you could also bring a shallow cat litter pan and put the pee pad in that.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I talked to my partner today. He is OK (more like he knows he doesnt have too much of a choice so he is just agreeing to make things simpler) with us driving back to Ottawa with Icky. Oh man this is going to be a trip to remember. I will be sure to take pictures!


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I put down a deposit on my yet-to-be-born-puppy today  The mom is due in 10-14 days...so I should know in about 2 weeks if there is a male born! If so, I am going to be a mama! SO EXCITING!!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Laura, congratulations on the prenancy lol. We bought a crate big enough for a puppy pad and bed. In a 12 hour trip we walk the girls three or four times. If you can't drive him maybe you could find a courier. Our girls were flown in from Houston but stayed in the cabin. You don't want to fly Icky as cargo.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> Laura, congratulations on the prenancy lol. We bought a crate big enough for a puppy pad and bed. In a 12 hour trip we walk the girls three or four times. If you can't drive him maybe you could find a courier. Our girls were flown in from Houston but stayed in the cabin. You don't want to fly Icky as cargo.


Ive talked it over with my partner and Icky will be making the drive with us (and my Lovebird, Cleo). I can tell my partner, who at first didnt seem too excited about getting the puppy, but was doing it only because I wanted him, is now starting to get excited as well  Every morning I wake up and find random maltese pictures in my inbox haha. I know he is going to make such a good daddy! Now he says things like "I guess I better stick with this job so that Icky is well taken care of..." or "Well, if we dont go on a vacation it means there will be more money for Icky". Lord help us, this is going to be one spoiled dog!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the club of Spoiled Malts! Glad to hear he will making the drive you. You will feel much more at ease too! Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------

